# Sony Forge Studio Question



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I am using the Sony Forge Studio software version 9.0 and I have a question about this program. I am using the vinyl restoration and cleanup part of of the software. Does this program create a second restored audio file that I am supposed to work with or do you just work on the restored original audio file only. If I don't use the second audio file created when restoring it seems like nothing is restored or corrected in that audio file. Must I save and use the second audio file that Sony Forge creates to hear the corrected and cleaned restored audio file. Please help. Thanks.


----------

